# fainting during IUI



## Scarlett01 (Apr 8, 2010)

I am waiting for sperm donor IUI treatment, just waiting on the NHS funding bit at the mo have had all my fertility tests. I recently underwent a HSG and suffered a severe faint and spent the day on ward very sick and with very low blood pressure! I was advised that this was a reaction to the stimulous of my cervix. I am a fainty person though especially with medical procedures. Has this happened to anyone else? and of course my big fear, if it will happen during IUI and if they cant perform the procedure due to me blacking out


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Scarlett - sorry to read you had such a horrible experience with your HSG    I don't know whether it is likely to happen during IUI, although if you are fearful about it , you will be more tense and that is likely to increase the likelihood of problems.  I am sure you would be able to get some medication prescribed to help you with this though.  I know some ladies have valium prescribed to help them keep calm during HSG and IVF egg retrieval.  Definitely worth discussing this with your medical team before you have your treatment hun, as I am sure they have dealt with this before and have potential solutions.

Wishing you loads of luck with your treatment and hoping that your funding comes through soon   

Some1

xx


----------



## Scarlett01 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thankyou Some1 for your reply. I have a pretty bizarre system and I do have a condition which means that I have fainted all my life on and off and will continue to do so. I am affected by triggers such as dehydration, pain, medical procedures and it has happened twice on flights because high altitude triggers it too if I am dehydrated. Thankfully it only happens once in a blue moon and when I went for my HSG I thought I would be fine, I have had lots of hospital visits for various reasons one being a very severe case of food poisoning in Thailand last year yet I didnt faint then, but a simple HSG did it!! I really hope there is something which will help because I really dont want to go through it with iui.
Thanks for your words of support xx


----------



## Scarlett01 (Apr 8, 2010)

Btw a huge Congrats for your pregnancy    xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

You're welcome Scarlett and thanks for the congrats!  Hope you are celebrating your own pregnancy soon!

Some1

xx


----------

